# XFree 4.2.99.4 und ALT-GR

## Headhunter123

Moinsen !

Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem mit dem neuem XFree : Alle Tasten die mit ALT-GR funzen sollten klappen net. Das da wären : Geschweifte Klammer, Eckige Klammer, Pipe Zeichen usw usw. 

Das ist ätzend, zumal ich gerne weiterhin unter X meine C++ Programme schreiben möchte  :Smile: 

< und > klappen allerdings, sehr komisch

Kleiner Ausschnitt aus der XF86Config :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #####################################################
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Weiß einer wie ich dat wieder gradebiege ? Danke Leute   :Cool: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Oh, noch ein Ausschnitt aus der Logfile :

```

snip

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

snip

snip

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

(II) Server_Terminate keybinding not found

snip

```

----------

## hopfe

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Thread weiter, denn ein ähnliches Problem gab es bereits schon mal.

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für eure Antworten, leider klappts immer noch net.

SPACE+ALTGR nützt nix, die verschiedenen Settings in der XF86Config hab ich schon durchgetestet  :Smile:  Auch als root (bzw auch als normaler user) hab ich keine geschweifte Klammern, Schreibzugriff ist aba vorhanden   :Shocked: 

Weiß noch einer was  :Smile: 

----------

## Headhunter123

Ist das ätzend ! Ich hab mir jetzt ne kleine Datei mit folgendem Inhalt erstellt :

```

{

}

[

]

\

```

Jedesmal wenn ich eines dieser Zeichen brauche : Desktop wechseln, Copy&Paste   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hopfe

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
> 
> 

 

Er scheint bei dir die Keymap nicht zu finden, die Frage nun ist wie man diese nachinstallieren kann bzw welche du installiert hast.

----------

## Headhunter123

Keymap ? Mmh, emerge keymap ? Geht net  :Smile: 

Was meinst du damit ? Unter der vorherigen XFree Version haben die ALTGR Sachen noch geklappt, an der Config habe ich nix verändert..

----------

## hopfe

Hab gerde etwas gegoogled, und gesehen das es das Problem mit den xkb scheinbar schon länger gibt.  Die Frage ist nun, welche Datei er genau versucht zu laden. 

Die Meldung sollte so ähnlich wie diese 

 *Quote:*   

> Error loading keymap /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm

  aussehen. 

Oder gibt es keinen solchen  Eintrag bei dir im Log?

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für deine Bemühungen  :Smile: 

In meiner Log gibts aber keinen Eintrag in der Art.

Wenn ich jetzt Altgr+7 z.b. drücke für die Geschweiften Klammern,  schreibt er stattdessen ne 7 dahin...

----------

## SuEt

hallo

ich hatte bei xfree_4.2.99.3 das Problem, das nach dem Update von 4.2.1 meine <alt-ctrl-Fn> Tasten nicht mehr funktionierten. die Lösung war einfach den Ordner /usr/X11R6 zu löschen und xfree neu zu installieren. ich vermute einmal stark, dass es bei dir einige abhängigkeiten gibt, die nicht gelöst wurden (hast du ein update von xfree gemacht oder zum ersten mal xfree auf deinem pc installiert?). 

falls alles nichts hilft würde ich dir das einmal empfehlen...

SuEt

----------

## Headhunter123

Oh Gott , Hilfe   :Confused: 

Ich hab ein Update gemacht...

----------

## xenon

Sorry to post in english here, but I'm having the same Alt-Gr problem here. Would you let me know if you find a solution? Many thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

## Headhunter123

If you let me know your solution  :Wink: 

Sure, I'll let you know !

When I press altgr + key on my aterm window, the follow text comes :

$ (press altr + 7)

(arg: 7) 

So X still *reads* the keys, but it somehow misunterstoods it...

----------

## xenon

 :Smile: 

I have a feeling X is not discriminating between Alt and Alt-Gr: if I press Ctrl+AltGr+Del I still get the reboot prompt - I shouldn't, I guess. I've found some solutions on the web, like additional options to XF86Config, but they didn't work. Also, there's a program named (emerge) xkeymaps, that could do the job somehow, but I can't get it to work properly - I see the remapping menus but can't select the actions. Give it a try maybe, you could be luckier.

Should we open a new topic in the genral english forum?

----------

## really

you could try a xmodmap -pke > buhu and then edit that file (nano buhu) and check if you have the bindings for the third alternative which is the altGR key.

for example my "pipe" keycode is 

"keycode  94 = less greater bar brokenbar"

and if you dont have that on the right keycode just write it and then xmodmap buhu and test  :Smile: 

----------

## mr_neutron

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kleiner Ausschnitt aus der XF86Config :
> 
>     Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"
> ...

 

Ich hab zwar kein XFree 4.2.99, aber die Keyboard-Options in der XF86config haben bei mir noch nie richtig funktioniert. Ich denke es ist sinvoller sowas mit xmodmap zu machen (und die Options aus der XF86Config zu entfernen). 

So sollte die ~/.Xmodmap aussehen:

[geändert: sollte jetzt für deutsches Tastaturlayout stimmen]

!! ~/.Xmodmap

!! Alt Gr

keycode 113 = Mode_switch

!! Alt Gr keys (German Keyboard)

keycode 24 = q Q at

keycode 26 = e E EuroSign

keycode 58 =  m M mu

keycode 11 = 2 quotedbl twosuperior

keycode 12 = 3 section threesuperior

keycode 16 = 7 slash braceleft

keycode 17 = 8 parenleft bracketleft

keycode 18 = 9 parenright bracketright

keycode 19 = 0 equal braceright

keycode 35 = plus asterisk asciitilde

keycode 20 = ssharp question backslash

keycode 94 = less greater bar

dann

```
xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
```

in die ~/.xinitrc, so sollte es funktionieren. Wenn nicht, am besten mal mit xev testen, ob "Alt Gr" tatsächlich den keycode 113 generiert.Last edited by mr_neutron on Thu Feb 06, 2003 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sven

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für dieses Problem? Ich habe es nämlich auch, nur das bei mir die < > Tasten nicht funktionieren, und da ich auch Webdesigner bin, ist das schon ziemlich tragisch  :Sad: 

----------

## morck

also bei mir hat es geholfen, nachdem ich mir mit" xf86config" ne neue config datei für den xserver erstellt hab .... seit dem funktionieren alle ALT-GR Kombinationen wieder vernünftig

----------

## Headhunter123

:- }

[ : -> ]

?-8

Wie ihr seht, klapps nun ! Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp !!!

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Nun klappen zwar {} [] usw, das Tastaturlayout ist aber nicht mehr Deutsch...

Hier mal in Reihenfolge alle Shift+Nummer Tasten :

```

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

! @ # $ % & & & * ( )

```

ENglisch ist das auch net, weiß einer wie ich das wieder auf Deutsch stelle ?

----------

## xenon

I'm working on this, I suggest you all to give xkeycaps a try, just run it as root from a root X session and it works fine. I'm playing with it and hopefully will sort things out.

----------

## sven

Also bei mir hat ein neu anlegen der XF86config nicht geholfen.

@headHunter --- wie hast Du es gefixt?

----------

## mr_neutron

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Nun klappen zwar {} [] usw, das Tastaturlayout ist aber nicht mehr Deutsch...

 

Ooops   :Embarassed:  ! Wenn du es mit meiner .Xmodmap versucht hast, dann lag es wohl daran daß ich Mist gepostet habe. Ich hab nicht daran gedacht daß auch die "Shift"-Zeichen beim de- und us-Layout unterschiedlich angeordnet sind.

Ich hab noch mal meine deutsche Tastatur rausgeholt und nachgeschaut, jetzt müsste es stimmen (Siehe mein erster Post).

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für die Änderung, jetzt klappen schon ein paar Tasten mehr  :Smile: 

Immer noch verkehrt ist :

```

SHIFT+2 --> @ (sollte SEMIKOLON)

SHIFT+3 --> # (sollte PARAGRAPHZEICHEN)

SHIFT+7 --> & (sollte SLASH)

SHIFT+8 --> * (sollte RUNDE KLAMMER AUF)

SHIFT+9 --> ( (sollte RUNDE KLAMMER ZU)

SHIFT+0 --> ) (sollte GLEICHHEITSZEICHEN)

[Taste rechts von Ü, wo normalerweise ein + kommt] --> ]

[wenn mit SHIFT kombiniert] --> }

[dann noch mit ALT+GR --> ~

Pipe klappt auch net

```

Wäre cool wenn du die xmodmap nochmal umschreiben könntest für mich   :Cool: 

Thx !

----------

## mr_neutron

Hmm... sicher, daß da nicht noch Reste aus der ersten .Xmodmap irgendwo rumhängen   :Confused:   ? Bei mir sieht das jedenfalls jetzt so aus:

(Taste  Taste+Shift  Taste+Alt_Gr)

2 " ²

3 § ³

7 / {

8 ( [

9 ) ]

0 = }

ß ? \

+ * ~

< > |

(weiß nicht ob alle Zeichen im Forum so gut rüberkommen, es ist jedenfalls so wie es auf der Tastatur steht)

Schau am besten noch mal nach, ob deine .Xmodmap wirklich genauso aussieht wie oben.

Ansonsten kannst du die Einträge auch leicht selbst ändern:

Ein xterm aufmachen und xev eingeben, dann den Mauszeiger über das Testfenster bewegen und Tasten drücken: xev spuckt dann ne menge Text aus, u.a. den Keycode der Taste und den Namen des Zeichens (auch in Kombination mit Shift und Alt Gr).

Die .Xmodmap Einträge haben die Form:

keycode <keycode der Taste> = <Name des Zeichens> <Name des Zeichens mit Shift> <Name des Zeichens mit Alt Gr>

----------

## Headhunter123

Ah, jetzt klappt's !

Thx   :Cool: 

----------

## sven

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der Trick mit der Xmodmap funktioniert zwar bei mir, aber obwohl ich die obere Zeile in die Datei ~/.xinitrc eingetragen habe, wird sie beim Starten von X nicht ausgeführt. Muss jedesmal von Hand "xmodmap .Xmodmap" in der Konsole eingeben  :Sad: 

----------

## mr_neutron

Ich glaube einige der grafischen Login-Manager (KDM, XDM,...) lesen die .xinitrc nicht. Kann man ihnen aber sicher beibringen...   :Smile: 

----------

## Sprudel

Hallo!

Von SuSE bin ich gewohnt die Datei "~/.profile" für automatische Ausführungen abzuändern. In Gentoo hat das auch funktioniert. Also vielleicht mal .profile anstatt .xinitrc ausprobieren. KDM sollte diese Datei verwenden.  :Wink: 

Mfg Sebastian

----------

## williamvergara

kann jemand von euch sehr langsam alle Schritte zusammenfassen damit es einfacher geht. Ich hab genau das gleiches Problem, aber bei xorg. Alle Tasten funktionieren richtig nur die alt gr nicht. Und jedes mal dass ich | schreiben muss, wechsel ich in den Tray den Keyboard layout und das ist schon peinlich. Danke im voraus!!

----------

## psyqil

 *williamvergara wrote:*   

> aber bei xorg

 Aha!  :Razz: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184857

----------

